# Contemplating travelling to Italy



## ScoutingSoul (Aug 26, 2010)

I'm not entirely sure how long I want to stay in Italy and was wondering about visa requirements, i.e how long an Irish person can stay in Italy before needing to become an official citizen.

If anyone can help with my query or point me in the right direction to obtain an answer I would be highly grateful.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

ScoutingSoul said:


> I'm not entirely sure how long I want to stay in Italy and was wondering about visa requirements, i.e how long an Irish person can stay in Italy before needing to become an official citizen.
> 
> If anyone can help with my query or point me in the right direction to obtain an answer I would be highly grateful.


I've moved this into a new thread so that our posters in Italy will see it



I'm in Spain, but I think the answer will be the same for Italy


Ireland & Italy are both part of the EU, so surely you can stay as long as you like?

have a look at this from the FCO in Italy

Living in Italy


----------



## ScoutingSoul (Aug 26, 2010)

*Thank you*



xabiachica said:


> I've moved this into a new thread so that our posters in Italy will see it
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------

